# ABC OTA in SoCal Problems



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Looks like there is some PSIP problems with the ABC in SoCal. I am not getting any PSIP info on my 811 and it is taking a lot longer to lock and that usually tells me that some error handeling logic is kicking in. 

Anyone else seeing this in SoCal. Need to look at my 921 but as far as the PSIP and mapping it is much more static than my 811 in this regards.


----------

